# Lily is a naughty girl..pooping/peeing on floor!!!



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have posted about this before. I thought it was getting better but I was wrong. For some reason she poops/pees at random on the floor (about 3X a week now). She will use the litter box and then for some reason just decide to use the floor instead. 

I have 2 litter boxes that I keep very clean. Willis doesn't mind sharing the litter boxes but I think she has an issue with that. I can' t figure out a way to make them each use only one box. 

She just had bloodwork/urinalysis done a month or so ago and everything is fine. She is spayed and indoor only. I have one other cat. They eat together, sit in the window sill together and sometimes sleep near each other. They are not cuddle buddies by any means. Willis chases her quite a bit just wanting to play but she wants none of it (she growls and swats at him). 

I think she wants to be the only cat in the house. She is very affectionate towards my boyfriend and myself. She just isn't thrilled with the other cat. Her previous owner said she didn't get along with her cat either.

I figure though since she tolerates him most of the time and no one is getting physically hurt that giving her up would be a bit extreme. I love her but I want what is best for her. 

I am not sure what to do anymore about this issue.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you tried different litter? How about a different location for one or both boxes? Does the location have 1) an escape route 2) good visibility for approaching cat 3) some privacy 4) away from anything scary 5) convenient? How about a third box in a different location?

Just brainstorming.....


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

hrmm..both boxes are upstairs but Lily has her accidents upstairs so I don't think putting one downstairs would be worth it. I live in a relatively small 2 bedroom apartment so there aren't many options. I have one box in the bathroom and the other in the hallway. The hallway box gives them plenty of room to see what is going on. 

I have tried a few different litters. Although the ones I like personally are different than what I am sure she has had before. Right now I am using a pine clumping litter. I suppose I could try another brand but I have found that most of the dust free/biodegradable/ etc litters are similar in texture. 

I could add a third box but I really don't know where I would put it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Since the boxes are in different locations, and her accidents are upstairs, I agree that another box isn't the answer. Has she been doing this for some time? You didn't happen to change litter before she started, did you? I'm wondering if maybe she prefers clay litter.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would be willing to give it a try. Do I do a mix of the old and new for a while to get them adjusted?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes. You want to put a thin layer of the new UNDER the old, so when they scratch in the litter and dig it up, they discover it themselves. Then the next time you change litter, put in a thicker layer, etc, I suppose maybe three changeouts. I hope it works!! Keep us posted.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I just can't remember if I was still using the arm and hammer clumping litter when I first got her. I will give it a try this weekend. Thanks for your advice as always.


----------

